# مشروع التخرج



## منى صالح (15 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم :34:
انا في سنه تالته هندسه اتصالات القاهره وكنت عاوزه بس اقتراحات من البشمهندسين لمشروع تخرج في الاتصالات 
لاننا لسه مخرجناش لسوق العمل وعرفنا ايه المطلوب فمش عارفيين نطلع افكار جديده :87:
ونفسي فعلا اعمل مشروع تخرج مختلف 
شكراااا:84:


----------



## najebnader (16 يوليو 2010)

والله يا أختي أنا سوف أعطيك بعض المشاريع وأنت عليك الإختيار 
GSM Planning 
وهذا كان مشروع تخرجي في الجامعه 
CDMA وهي تقنيه أخرى 
Fiber Optics 
Renewable energy
Robbert


----------



## منى صالح (16 يوليو 2010)

najebnader قال:


> والله يا أختي أنا سوف أعطيك بعض المشاريع وأنت عليك الإختيار
> gsm planning
> وهذا كان مشروع تخرجي في الجامعه
> cdma وهي تقنيه أخرى
> ...



شكرا لك يا اخي 
وكنت عايزه اعرف ازاي قدرت تحدد الفكره اللي انت عاوزها اصل انا بشوف عناوين مواضيع كتير وطبعا مفيش وقت ادور فيهم كلهم واعرف كل حاجه بتعمل ايه وكماان انا مش عارفه ايه المطلوب في سوق العمل دلوقت ياريت لو حد عنده فكره


----------



## najebnader (16 يوليو 2010)

*الإختيار*

يا أختي الكريمه أنا كنت مع زملاء لي وهم حددو الموضوع ونحنا توكلنا على الله 
أما بالنسبه لجهة نظري هذه الأيام فخذي المشروع التالي 
وإن شاء الله يعجبك 

renewable energy الطاقه المتجدده


----------

